# Menüleiste unterdrücken



## Mellowtrax (10. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich hab da mal eine Frage. Und zwar hab ich eine HTML Datei mit folgendem Code:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Crazy Little Thing Called Love</title>
<script language="javascript">
window.resizeTo(240, 190)
</script>
</head>
<body topmargin="5" leftmargin="5" rightmargin="5" bottommargin="5" marginwidth="1" marginheight="1">
<EMBED SRC="crazy.asx" HEIGHT="40" WIDTH="200">
</body>
</html>
```
 
Jetzt möcht ich gerne die Menüleisten ausblenden. Ich mein die mit Zurück und die Leiste mit Datei usw.. ist das möglich?


Danke und Gruss Mell


----------



## Gumbo (10. August 2005)

Nur wenn du das Fenster selbst geöffnet hast (siehe window.open()-Methode) kannst du diese unterdrücken.


----------



## Mellowtrax (10. August 2005)

Nein ich öffne das ganze über einen Link....


----------

